# Corn syrup blood question



## ZombieKing (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok I have a question: How long does it take corn syrup blood to dry? I put it on my suit on wednesday and its hanging in the garage. I have been out of town on business and have not checked it. Am I to expect a giant sticky mess?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Depends on thick you applied it and how much humidity is in the air. Could be hard and dry or still sticky!


----------

